# 何曜日に休みですか？



## 王耀华

こんにちは。

この場面を想像してください：
女の人が美術館に電話しています。美術館の休みの日が知りたいです。
女の人：「何曜日に休みですか？」

女の人の言い方はおかしいと思います。「休みは何曜日ですか？」・「何曜日が休みですか？」・「何曜日に休みますか？」が正しい言い方だと思います。

しかし、「私は明日休みです」は完全に正しい文です。では、「私は水曜日に休みです」も正しい文でしょう。（「水曜日」の助詞は「に」でしょう。）

では、おかしいと思いますが、「（美術館は）何曜日に休みですか？」は文法的に正しいでしょうか？もし正しくなければ、なぜ正しくないでしょうか？

よろしくお願いします。


----------



## Schokolade

王耀华 said:


> 「私は明日休みです」は完全に正しい文です。では、「私は水曜日に休みです」も正しい文でしょう。（「水曜日」の助詞は「に」でしょう。）


「私は水曜に休みです。」は不自然な気がします。
「私は水曜が休みです。」のほうが自然だと思います（このような文を「二重主語文」と呼ぶこともあります。「象は鼻が長い」「広島は牡蠣が有名だ」「私は兄が二人います」などのような文です）。


王耀华 said:


> では、おかしいと思いますが、「（美術館は）何曜日に休みですか？」は文法的に正しいでしょうか？もし正しくなければ、なぜ正しくないでしょうか？


「美術館は何曜日に休みですか？」「何曜日に休みですか？」も不自然な気がします。
「美術館は、何曜日が休みですか？」（先の「二重主語文」を使って）と言うほうが自然だと思います。


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

王耀华 said:


> こんにちは。
> 
> この場面を想像してください：
> 女の人が美術館に電話しています。美術館の休みの日が知りたいです。
> 女の人：「何曜日に休みですか？」
> 
> 女の人の言い方はおかしいと思います。「休みは何曜日ですか？」・「何曜日が休みですか？」・「何曜日に休みますか？」が正しい言い方だと思います。
> 
> しかし、「私は明日休みです」は完全に正しい文です。では、「私は水曜日に休みです」 ーー＞私は水曜日に休み*ます*　も正しい文でしょう。（「水曜日」の助詞は「に」でしょう。）
> 
> では、おかしいと思いますが、「（美術館は）何曜日に休み*ます*か？」は文法的に正しいでしょうか？もし正しくなければ、なぜ正しくないでしょうか？
> 
> よろしくお願いします。


----------



## 王耀华

解答ありがとうございます。

でも、まだ不明な点があります。

「私は明日休みです。」
「私は水曜日に休みです。」
同じく時間の補語(副詞)なのに、なぜ「明日」を「水曜日に」に言い替えれば、文が成立しなくなるのでしょうか？

文法的に説明していただけないでしょうか？
よろしくお願いします。


----------



## citrustree

こんにちは。

おそらく、「水曜日に休みです」は「水曜日に」の後に動詞がないから不自然に響くのではないでしょうか？「休みです」は名詞+助動詞ですが、「休みます」は動詞「休む」の連用形+助動詞です。

このようなルールがあるというはっきりした記述は見つかりませんでしたが、東京外国語大学言語モジュールのIIIの10にそれに近い例がありました。

「水曜日に休みです」が文法的に完全に間違っているかと聞かれると、そうでもないような気もしますが、不自然に響くことは否定できません。

ただし、「期間限定ワカメチーズケーキは金曜日に販売開始です」や「土曜日に散歩の予定です」は動詞はありませんが、不自然ではないと思います。


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

王耀华 said:


> 解答ありがとうございます。
> 
> でも、まだ不明な点があります。
> 
> 「私は明日休みです。」
> 「私は水曜日に休みです。」
> 同じく時間の補語(副詞)なのに、なぜ「明日」を「水曜日に」に言い替えれば、文が成立しなくなるのでしょうか？
> 
> 文法的に説明していただけないでしょうか？
> よろしくお願いします。



「私は明日休みです。」　＝私は明日、休みです。＝私は明日（は）休みです。≠私は明日（に）休みです。
「私は明日は休みです。」＝（私にとって）明日は休みです。
「私は明日に休みです。」 because it basically means 私は休みです。lol　私は人間であって、日にちではありません。
「私は明日は休みます。」
「私は明日に休みます。」


「私は水曜日休みです。」＝私は水曜日、休みです。＝私は水曜日（は）休みです。≠私は水曜日（に）休みです。
「私は水曜日は休みです。」 ＝（私にとって）水曜日は休みです。
「私は水曜日に休みです。」 because it basically means 私は休みです。lol　私は人間であって、日にちではありません。
「私は水曜日は休みます。」
「私は水曜日に休みます。」

以上、「明日」であっても「水曜日」であっても、全く同じことと思いますよ。よく観察してみてください。

(あなたは)何曜日に休みですか？ On what day of the week are you a holiday?
It's weird, isn't it?

PS)　以下のやりとりにより、このポストは誤りと判明したので、撤回致します。
＃８


----------



## Schokolade

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> 私は休みです。lol


でも・・「山田さんは休みです。」とか、普通に言いますよね・・「山田君は欠席です。」と同じように。。。


> 私は人間であって、日にちではありません。


でも・・「僕はウナギです。」とか「私はオレンジジュース。」など（←あの有名な『うなぎ文』というやつ）もありますよね。。。


----------



## Contrafibularity

「水曜日に休みです。」の不自然さは、助詞「に」の使い方と「休み」の意味が噛み合わないことによるのではないでしょうか。

citrustreeさんのリンク先にあるように、「に」の用法にはある出来事が生じる時点を表す使い方があります。例えば、
水曜日*に*歯医者に行きます。
この美術館は来週水曜日*に*開館します。
は自然ですし、動詞がない場合の、
水曜日*に*胃の検査です。
水曜日*に*出発です。
なども自然に聞こえます。
いずれの例においても、動詞の有無にかかわらず何らかの動作は含意されており、ある時点においてある動作が起こるという点は共通しています。

一方で、「休み」というとふつう「休んでいる状態」をいいます。休んでいるという状態がある時点において起こる、という状況は想像しにくいです。しかし、これを動詞にすると、
私は水曜日*に*休みました。
となり、ずっと自然になります。あるいは、
水曜日*に*ひと休みです。
という風に、動作であることを示せば文脈次第で適切な表現になります。

「水曜日に休みです。」も適切な文脈があれば自然に聞こえるかもしれませんが、単文としてはやはり不自然です。


----------



## 王耀华

Contrafibularity said:


> 「水曜日に休みです。」の不自然さは、助詞「に」の使い方と「休み」の意味が噛み合わないことによるのではないでしょうか。
> 
> citrustreeさんのリンク先にあるように、「に」の用法にはある出来事が生じる時点を表す使い方があります。例えば、
> 水曜日*に*歯医者に行きます。
> この美術館は来週水曜日*に*開館します。
> は自然ですし、動詞がない場合の、
> 水曜日*に*胃の検査です。
> 水曜日*に*出発です。
> なども自然に聞こえます。
> いずれの例においても、動詞の有無にかかわらず何らかの動作は含意されており、ある時点においてある動作が起こるという点は共通しています。
> 
> 一方で、「休み」というとふつう「休んでいる状態」をいいます。休んでいるという状態がある時点において起こる、という状況は想像しにくいです。しかし、これを動詞にすると、
> 私は水曜日*に*休みました。
> となり、ずっと自然になります。あるいは、
> 水曜日*に*ひと休みです。
> という風に、動作であることを示せば文脈次第で適切な表現になります。
> 
> 「水曜日に休みです。」も適切な文脈があれば自然に聞こえるかもしれませんが、単文としてはやはり不自然です。



例えば、「私は水曜日にここにいますよ。」は自然でしょうか？（「いる」は動作を含まなさそうです。）
また、「私は水曜日に休みですが、金曜日にいますよ。」はどうでしょうか？


----------



## Contrafibularity

王耀华 said:


> 「私は水曜日にここにいますよ。」は自然でしょうか？


自然です。動作というと変に聞こえるかもしれませんが、この「いる」は存在を表す立派な動詞です。



王耀华 said:


> 「私は水曜日に休みですが、金曜日にいますよ。」はどうでしょうか？


前半は先に述べた理由により不自然です。
後半はそれほど不自然ではありませんが、「は」の方が自然です。
私は水曜日*は*／*が*休みですが、金曜日*は*いますよ。


----------



## 王耀华

大体分かりました。どうもありがとうございました！


----------

